# Got my new 250 large grips yesterday



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

It was great - when I finally go them. Sig messed up the order twice, but 3rd time was a charm. They are slightly larger around the butt than the standard grips, but that little bit both looks good and feels good. I have yet to go shooting with it, but I'm sure its great.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Pics??


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*Pics - didn't think of that*

I didn't think to take a picture... I will have to do that, probably can't get it done until tomorrow.

Ugh, should have done pics... In fact, if I'd thought about it, I would have taken pics of the SMALL size grips that Sig messed up and sent me the 2nd time...


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

How much and for which Sig? I held a couple and didn''t find them small. My 226 fits pertectly in my hands, that's one of many reason I bought it.


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*price and model*

About 50 bucks for the large grips. For the sig 250.


----------

